
Ask HN: What’s your way of contributing back to software engineering community - mraza007
First of all I would like to appreciate the efforts of all those people who write blog posts answers questions on forums and build oss voluntarily.As someone who’s beginning career in software engineering how can i contribute back to community.
======
sidcool
I heavily invest myself in two aspects.

1\. Improving documentation of open source projects.

2\. Reviewing and flagging/improving questions on Stackoverflow.

